# Segmentation fault



## stain (28. April 2008)

Hi,

ich habe (mal wieder) ein Problem. Ich habe mich heute entschieden doch mal ein Update auf Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) vorzunehmen, wass wie erwartet fehlschlug. Daher habe ich mit aus dem Netz das ISO-Image von Ubuntu 8.04 gesaugt, auf CD gebrannt und Ubuntu installiert.
Mein Wlan-Stick wurde standardmäßig, wie auch in 7.10, erkannt. Will ich jetzt jedoch eine Verbindung aufbauen und den Schlüssel eingeben kann ich nach etwa 4 bis 5 Zeichen nicht mehr schreiben. Auch Programme wie die Konsole oder GEdit kann ich weder starten noch sauber, sprich ohne "force", beenden.
Daher habe ich den Network-Manager (nm-applet) über die Konsole gestartet und auf Fehlerausgaben in der Konsole gehofft. Eine wirkliche Ausgabe kam dabei leider nicht zu stande.
Mir ist jetzt aber aufgefallen, dass bei dem Befehl "iwconfig" das Gerät wlan0 nicht auftaucht und stattdessen die Fehlermeldung 
	
	
	



```
Segmentation fault
```
 erscheint.
Laut Wikipedia verursacht dieser "Schutzfehler" unerwünschtes Systemverhalten, was bei mir genauso der Fall ist.

Woran kann das nun liegen, dass ich diesen doch seeeehr nervigen Fehler und dessen Folgen ertragen muss?

PS: Ich habe's schon mit 'ner anderen Tastatur versucht...vergebens.



//EDIT:
Nach einiger Zeit Chatten im Tutorials.de-Chat habe ich dann erfahren, dass es unter Hardy Heron wohl Probleme mit dem AVM Fritz! WLAN-USB-Stick gibt. Genau den habe ich auch. Daher habe ich mich dazu entschieden mein Hardy Heron wieder runterzuschmeißen und die gute alte Version 7.10 neu aufzuspielen, mit der ich eigentlich auch sehr sehr zufrieden bin. Also versucht es erst gar nicht, wenn ihr den Fritz!-Stick habt. Es wird nicht funktionieren.


----------

